# ISO basic crab cake recipe



## giggler (Jan 11, 2009)

I Love crab cakes..

but the usual recipes call for stuff I don't usually have in my pantry...

Is there a "decent" recipe with like canned crab, saltine crackers, veggies, etc?...binder?

I don't expect this to be five star stuff..just more like my Mom's old Salmon Crochetts from the 70's

Thanks, Eric Austin Tx.


----------



## quicksilver (Jan 11, 2009)

I LOVE crabcakes and have many recipes, but this is the easiest and quick and least expensive that I know.

Makes 8 cakes:

2 cans (6oz. ea.) Fancy Lump Crabmeat (I use Bumblebee)
2 cans (6oz. ea.) Fancy White Crabmeat (I use Bumblebee)

Drain crabmeat, keeping each type seperate.

Combine:
1/2 cup mayo (Use can use Light Mayo-I don't)
1 tsp. mustard (I use Guldens or Grey Poupon)
1 tsp. Old Bay Seasoning or your own spice mix
2 TBSP. fresh lemon juice
1/4 cup chopped parsley
1/2 tsp. salt
1/4 tsp. fresh ground black pepper
optional: 1-2 dashes of tabasco sauce

Combine and stir above. Then add:

1/2 cup of crushed saltines, or panko
1 egg, whisked seperately before adding

Mix lightly, then add/fold in Fancy White Crabmeat 
Finally, when above is well combined,
add in Fancy Lump Crabmeat.

Shape 8 patties, but do NOT pack tightly.

Fry in pan that's already heated with small amount of oil, just to coat bottom of pan. When brown on bottom (4? minutes), turn and brown other side.

Serve with lemon wedges or tartare sauce.


----------



## QSis (Jan 11, 2009)

I made this recipe by the Hearty Boys, when they were still on Food TV. And I made the Chesapeke Tartar sauce (click the link and scroll down past the crabcake recipe). Cajun Crab Cakes Recipe : Dan Smith and Steve McDonagh : Food Network

Very easy, very delicious, very similar to quicksilver's recipe above. Oh, and I used Old Bay seasoning, too, instead of mixing my own cajun seasoning.

It was my first time making crabcakes, but this recipe was so easy that it made me look like a pro!

Here's a plate with some creamed spinach.





Lee


----------



## quicksilver (Jan 11, 2009)

I looked at that recipe, QSis. And your pic looks great.
I never tried baking mine - didn't know temps or time.
Are those yummy ones on the plate baked? Wow!


----------



## QSis (Jan 11, 2009)

They are fried, q.s.

Lee


----------



## fishmonger (Feb 19, 2009)

*Cooking methods*

I prefer to fry my crab cakes, but baking works almost as well.  Bake at 350 for about 12-15 mins (depending on how thick you make them).  I also like to use a little olive oil or butter to make sure it crisps up.


----------



## FincaPerlitas (Feb 19, 2009)

Mine are very similar to Quicksilver's except that I add a some chopped green onion tops in addition to the parsley.  I use saltines, not bread crumbs, as a binder - although I sometimes coat them lightly with breadcrumbs before cooking.  I prefer to saute (pan-fry) mine in a mixture of oil and butter.  Use a light touch when mixing so you don't break up the lump crab.  After mixing, I divide mine into portion-sized balls and refrigerate them.  This helps keep them from falling apart when you cook them.  Remove from refrigerator, press lightly into patties and saute 3 to 4 minutes per side.


----------



## DownByTheRiverSide (Feb 19, 2009)

I have only tried Crab Cakes twice, with acceptable, but not great results.  After reading all these hints I think I may be ready to try them again.  Thanks for inspiring me.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Feb 19, 2009)

quicksilver said:


> 2 cans (6oz. ea.) Fancy Lump Crabmeat (I use Bumblebee)
> 2 cans (6oz. ea.) Fancy White Crabmeat (I use Bumblebee)


 
One question - did you make a mistake & repeat this ingredient twice, or do you use FOUR cans of crabmeat?


----------



## DownByTheRiverSide (Feb 19, 2009)

BreezyCooking said:


> One question - did you make a mistake & repeat this ingredient twice, or do you use FOUR cans of crabmeat?




I am thinking he means it as it is written as they are different.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Feb 19, 2009)

Ahhh - you're RIGHT, I missed that.  Read them as identical.  I either need glasses or a much higher attention span - lol!!  Thanks for pointing that out DownByTheRiverSide.


----------



## DownByTheRiverSide (Feb 19, 2009)

BreezyCooking said:


> Ahhh - you're RIGHT, I missed that.  Read them as identical.  I either need glasses or a much higher attention span - lol!!  Thanks for pointing that out DownByTheRiverSide.




Hehe .... If that is all you have gotten confused on, you are ahead of me ....


----------



## gmalou (Feb 25, 2009)

You might as well forget it if you do not start with *fresh lump blue crab*.  The asian crab meat being sold in the stores now cannot hold a candle to the blue.  The crab meat from Venezuela which is gaining in popularity is acceptable.  There's nothing better than a Maryland crab cake where less is more:

    2 Tbsp. of Mayo
    1 Tbsp. of spicy mustard
    juice from 1/2 a lemon
     1 egg
    1 tsp. Old Bay seasoning
     dash of salt and pepper
    1/2 sleeve of saltine crackers, crushed and rolled with rolling pin 
     l lb. fresh, lump blue crab

mix together mayo, mustard, egg,lemon, and spices.  Add cracker crumbs. Gently fold in crab so you do not break up the lumps.  This makes 7-8 crabcakes.  After forming cakes, cover and refrigerate for at least 1/2 hour.  Melt a little butter in fry pan and saute gently until lightly browned on both sides.  If you must....serve with cocktail or tarter sauce.  The better the crab meat the less condiment needed.


----------



## jennifer75 (Feb 25, 2009)

giggler said:


> I Love crab cakes..
> 
> 
> 
> Is there a "decent" recipe with like canned crab, saltine crackers, veggies, etc?...binder?


 
All I do is mix a couple cans of crab meat, one egg, about a cup of bread crumbs, salt and pepper and what ever other season you'd prefer, roll it in corn meal and fry in butter.

Simple and quite tastey.


----------



## Jeff G. (Feb 25, 2009)

giggler said:


> I Love crab cakes..
> 
> but the usual recipes call for stuff I don't usually have in my pantry...
> 
> ...



Crab, bread crums(or crushed crackers), onion, salt, pepper, eggs, touch of milk.

Options. 
Garlic, green pepper, red pepper, bacon, Old Bay seasoning,  whatever you like with crab......

Mix up, make a patty fry in a medium hot skillet until brown on both sides..


----------



## Saraaaaa (Feb 25, 2009)

I like the prepared crab cake from Trader's Joe. But since my partner likes crab cake so much, maybe I should try making them at home! looks easy enough.


----------



## Cooksie (Mar 16, 2009)

quicksilver said:


> I LOVE crabcakes and have many recipes, but this is the easiest and quick and least expensive that I know.
> 
> Makes 8 cakes:
> 
> ...


 
I searched last night for a stuffed shrimp recipe, but now that I see this, I believe I'll just use this crabcake recipe, cut it in half, and use it to stuff the shrimp.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Mar 16, 2009)

You know, unless I'm using nearly lobster-tail size shrimp, I don't bother stuffing them anymore.  It's a pain in the neck, & they fall apart anyway when you cut into them.  What I've been doing of late is partially sauteeing the shrimp first, & then putting a single layer in the bottom of individual gratin dishes topped with a layer of crabmeat "stuffing", then another layer of shrimp & just a light sprinkling of crumbs/grated cheese/whatever.  Bake at 350 just until cooked/heated through.


----------

